# Any electronic music producers here?



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

I've attempted making electronic music a few times in my past, but it never stucks for more than a few weeks at a time, and then I forgot about/gave up.

So about a month and a half ago I decided to do it right, because it has always been a skill I wanted to develop. I went to a music store and purchased a copy of Ableton Live, a midi keyboard and a midi drumpad. I figure if I actually pay for everything then I'd be much more motivated to use it. 

So far it seems to be working as I've been working on using the software and making music with it almost everyday since I got it. 

Anyhow, my primary goal is to making music that I like and would actually want to listen to had someone else made it. My focus is on progressive house and trance, with more emphasis on the former. 

Does anyone else here make electronic music?

If so, what software and tools do you use?

What advice would you give to a beginner?


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I actually use Ableton too. Ableton is used by Nine Inch Nails and Daft Punk, two very prolific electronic artists/bands. 
I also use Guitar Rig and i have a Line 6 delay pad. 
I don't limit myself to the computer. My parents are both musicians so they have a ton of random instruments lying around. Have you ever listened to Imogen Heap? She writes, records and mixes all of her own stuff and she is a master of making sounds out of random objects. 

I'm a beginner too so I don't really have any advice. Like you said, make music that you'd want to listen to if someone else made it. Good luck to you.


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd love to listen to ENTP/INTJ produced music... A hybrid between BADASSNESS and SCIENCENESS! Two AWESOME stuff!


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> I actually use Ableton too. Ableton is used by Nine Inch Nails and Daft Punk, two very prolific electronic artists/bands.
> I also use Guitar Rig and i have a Line 6 delay pad.
> I don't limit myself to the computer. My parents are both musicians so they have a ton of random instruments lying around. Have you ever listened to Imogen Heap? She writes, records and mixes all of her own stuff and she is a master of making sounds out of random objects.
> 
> I'm a beginner too so I don't really have any advice. Like you said, make music that you'd want to listen to if someone else made it. Good luck to you.


I'd like to hear the stuff you're working on. I've been surrounded by music my entire life as well, and am also naturally musical. I've just never really put too much effort into it, except for guitar, which I was quite good at at one point. 

This is the first song I made on Ableton. It's not complete, and I don't know if I'm gonna finish it, seeing as I mainly made it with the intent of learning how ro use the software. It's supposed to sound like trance. Let me know what you think though. 

Trance Song Version 3 by John Kirstein on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

By the way, soundcloud is the shit. One of my favourite websites. 

I'm working on something a little bit more advanced now; a progressive house track with more samples, but less layers. Once I deem it to be presentable I'll upload it.


----------



## Fred Dryer (May 20, 2011)

Yo, I also make electronic beats. A bit more commercial sound maybe but I try to make more progressive trance..
Writing from my tablket so no long reply right now but add on soundcloudif u want to.
Soundcloud.com/djvissmusic


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

Fred Dryer said:


> Soundcloud.com/djvissmusic


I'm not kidding, that's how that "Makes me go mmm" made me feel:










HOW DO I ACQUIRE YOUR MUSIC?!


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

I've recently started production. I use FL studio rather than Ableton Live though. I've actually been a DJ for a while now, and doing that has pushed me into the production side of things.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Fred Dryer said:


> Yo, I also make electronic beats. A bit more commercial sound maybe but I try to make more progressive trance..
> Writing from my tablket so no long reply right now but add on soundcloudif u want to.
> Soundcloud.com/djvissmusic


I'm listening to your tracks right now, you definitely know your stuff. What software do you use? 

I find it annoying to have to give each individual song a genre. I just know what the goal is that I want to achieve with the song (ie. get people to wanna dance/chill). Someone else can put a label to it lol.

Btw, here's my new song: Dark house dec 31 by John Kirstein on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Arbite said:


> I've recently started production. I use FL studio rather than Ableton Live though. I've actually been a DJ for a while now, and doing that has pushed me into the production side of things.


I've been getting song ideas in my head for years, and now that I'm getting better with the software I'm able to quickly get it on the computer before I forget it lol. My buddy is playing my new song at a club tonight that he's DJing at. I want to learn how to DJ as well, but properly, not just fading one song out and then fading another one in. I should get Traktor or something.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

BusinessMan said:


> I've been getting song ideas in my head for years, and now that I'm getting better with the software I'm able to quickly get it on the computer before I forget it lol. My buddy is playing my new song at a club tonight that he's DJing at. I want to learn how to DJ as well, but properly, not just fading one song out and then fading another one in. I should get Traktor or something.


Grab Virtual DJ Home. It's free and is a good place to start out with. From there you can take your pick into how you want to DJ. The most popular software is either Serato or Traktor, but VDJ and Torq are pretty good as well. A lot of people are starting out with controllers these days (I use a novation Twitch). CDJ's and turntables are very expensive for beginners, usually 800+ or so for a second hand pair plus a mixer, but are just as fun. My next upgrade is a pair of DNS-3700's, DDM4000 and either an Audio 6 or a Rane SL1.


----------



## Doodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Iv been producing for a few years now, started on fl studio doing trance (if you could call it that. more like making horrendous noises and thoroughly enjoying it ) then moved onto Reason doing more bass focused music i.e dubstep. After that i used Logic Pro for a bit doing more or less the same thing although breaking away from the restrictions of a 'genre' and jus doing what i felt like. Usually a dubby half step feel though. Mostly quite deep 'emotional' stuff, its the one way i can express em 

I wouldnt have recommended Ableton for a complete beginner but if it works for you thats cool 

My advice would be experiment ALOT. Fiddle round with this and that, see how everything works for yourself. Go with what your feeling and always do something different so you keep learning and growing as a producer. Be creative and never settle, if you want something to sound a certain way keep at it till it does.

Play will filters, fx and automation to the max and just have fun!

Im happy you've decided to take it up man. For me, its the most rewarding thing in the world.


----------



## Doodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Also good effort on that tracks man, sounds about 100000000x better than anything i could come up with when i first started


----------



## Fred Dryer (May 20, 2011)

Doodle said:


> Also good effort on that tracks man, sounds about 100000000x better than anything i could come up with when i first started


 Hey doodle! Can I listen to your musical creations online somewhere?
Which version of reason do you use? I went the other way - from reason 3.0 to FL


----------



## Doodle (Jan 10, 2012)

Fred Dryer said:


> Hey doodle! Can I listen to your musical creations online somewhere?
> Which version of reason do you use? I went the other way - from reason 3.0 to FL


Na iv not got any songs up anywhere...typical INTP, i always start a song but never finish it  Oh thats cool man im currently using FL jus through ease of use, iv been producing alot less recently, iv not had much inspiration  which sucks. 

How about you man, you got any tunes up anywhere? How long you been producing for?


----------



## Fred Dryer (May 20, 2011)

Doodle said:


> Na iv not got any songs up anywhere...typical INTP, i always start a song but never finish it  Oh thats cool man im currently using FL jus through ease of use, iv been producing alot less recently, iv not had much inspiration  which sucks.
> 
> How about you man, you got any tunes up anywhere? How long you been producing for?


Oh...all the unfinished songs..I know what you mean 
And inspiration comes pretty random and/or too much at a time leading to too messy unstructured songs..

I have some tunes up at soundcloud.com/djvissmusic
And the latest incarnation of the song I'm working on found here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4954460/New folder (2)/JumpYjUMP_8_avart_5.mp3

3:30 and onwards is okay, the rest needs some work for me to be content (for a few listens until I discover some missing element) But it's like 80% done..
Genre: stupid eurodance


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah I produce [electronic] music  I mainly use Pro Tools 10 and Reason 6 (Been using these programs since version 8 and 4 respectively) recently got Logic Pro 9 and Ableton Live 8 so stoked to check those out. I also use Maschine for drums and Recycle for sample chops...mainly for drums...lol

Anyways check this out. Some of my more recent songs
Soul Surfer by Nathaniel Diego on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Lakota Moon by Nathaniel Diego on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Dark Star by Nathaniel Diego on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Advice I would give to beginners is use a minimal amount of programs. Its better to have a few programs you know well then a bunch you only know mediocrely. Also be persistent, could take a while to find your sound but don't give up or lose inspiration. And don't release tracks and start pimping them out before they are ready.

Also never fade out your song at the end. Its a lazy and uncreative way to end a song


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm not producing, but that's definitely my goal. I want to re-learn piano since I haven't touched one since I got into double digits. I can play the clarinet, but that's not exactly helpful. roud:

I do have a lot of melodies that run through my head which is why I'm changing my focus from writing to music. I've tried to avoid it for the longest time, but I know that's where I'm supposed to go. Music just makes me happy.



nreynolds1990 said:


> Also never fade out your song at the end. Its a lazy and uncreative way to end a song


Thank you. That is one of my biggest pet peeves. It just makes a song feel incomplete.


----------



## Costanzo (Jan 17, 2012)

BusinessMan said:


> I've attempted making electronic music a few times in my past, but it never stucks for more than a few weeks at a time, and then I forgot about/gave up.
> 
> So about a month and a half ago I decided to do it right, because it has always been a skill I wanted to develop. I went to a music store and purchased a copy of Ableton Live, a midi keyboard and a midi drumpad. I figure if I actually pay for everything then I'd be much more motivated to use it.
> 
> ...


I've been producing for 4 years and it sounds like I've been doing it for 2

Cant post links (yet) but.. soundcloud(dot)com/blackbirdo

I use FL Studio and its become like my second brain but I can't use it effectively enough to my standards..

I can't really say I'm one type but everything from electronic up, trying to make an album but, ENTP, its never getting finished hahaha

I've listened to all the links and I can honestly say I like nreynolds stuff the most as it is my genre.. I did like the trancey stuff I heard too! but its not my thing 

Go easy on me!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Ay guys--just came back to the forums to visit with my music.

Thought I'd contribute a couple of my tracks to some threads and see anyone from my personality-forum days likes 'em 

Anyhow, here are the last few I've done. Some Industrial Dubstep, I figure. Cheers!


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

BusinessMan said:


> I've attempted making electronic music a few times in my past, but it never stucks for more than a few weeks at a time, and then I forgot about/gave up.
> 
> So about a month and a half ago I decided to do it right, because it has always been a skill I wanted to develop. I went to a music store and purchased a copy of Ableton Live, a midi keyboard and a midi drumpad. I figure if I actually pay for everything then I'd be much more motivated to use it.
> 
> ...


Super beginner here.

I use a MicroKORG to generate original sounds on the fly and process my voice through the vocoder. The MicroKORG gets some really fat bass sounds based on the Korg MS2000 (which is what Vangelis used to compose the soundtrack to Bladerunner) so it's great for that.

I also have an Oxygen 25 key midi controller which I can hook into my macbook pro, which runs Logic Pro Studio and Avid Pro Tools. Those two programs basically cover everything I'd ever need to do in the software, although I'm thinking of getting a copy of Reason and 'rewiring' it into Logic. Logic does everything I need, so I don't really need Ableton or anything else. It was Logic or Ableton, but my college had a package deal if I got my computer along with Logic, so I went that route instead.

I'm mostly into EBM/industrial music, psytrance, IDM/ambient, and dubstep - so those are the sorts of things I'm interested in producing.

Right now, all my stuff is just collecting dust though since I've lost interest for the time being.


----------



## Captain (Jan 25, 2012)

I use Ableton Live also, but I record rock music, mostly centered around guitars. I've been experimenting lately with electronic sounds, but I usually end up going back to what I know. I listened to the track you linked. Pretty cool man. 

I also like to write/record what I like to hear, not what I think someone else would like. I like to add "air" whenever possible, like I'll mic amps instead of running direct. I like all those unexpected noises you could end up with. In one song I recorded you can hear someone slam a door. Sounds cool. 

So I guess that would be my input; open yourself up for mistakes and don't make the beat TOO perfect. You can end up with some cool suprises.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

I downloaded fruity loops a while ago, now it has just been sitting on my desktop rusting away. I might get back into it trying to make some liquid dnb track. Or some liquid dub. It is hard though, as an ENTP to finish things. It really is. Though I love music, it never is easy. Maybe I'll try to write on my piano and then transpose it to the computer.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

New song:

Running - New Trance by John Kirstein on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Let me know your NT thoughts. There's a reason (no pun intended) why I put this thread in the NT forum specifically.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

I need to update and move to soundcloud. I have a few releases out and like to travel and spin. I do Jungle, Dubstep and Breakcore. 

Here is some material from a side project I did a while back which was pretty well received and reviewed in Mixmag and given props on by Mick from scorn/napalm death :

You might want to cut past the long mix in intros to get to the meat of the snips.

Myspace Music Player


----------



## Captain Epic (Feb 24, 2012)

nreynolds1990 said:


> Also never fade out your song at the end. Its a lazy and uncreative way to end a song


Completely disagree with this. Fade-outs are not something that should _never_ or _always_ be used; they should be used only when the songwriter feels it is necessary. The style of music in question is important for deciding whether or not to include a fade-out; one would not usually use a fade-out in a typical pop or rock song, but it's not uncommon to hear fade-outs for dance/club/techno music. Pop/Rock songs tend to tell a story through the lyrics and stories tend to have a beginning, middle and end. A fade-out gives a sense on incompleteness, which isn't suited to a song trying to tell a story (unless the songwriter is deliberately trying to portray a lack of resolution in the story). 

There are times when incompleteness can work, such as when one wants to leave the listener wanting more (the song doesn't resolve, but people naturally want resolution so they want to hear more), or perhaps on a studio album when a track fades into the next one and then the final song has a proper resolution, or perhaps when one simply wants to leave the ending ambiguous, or perhaps the songwriter wanted to fade out during a repetition of the hook to leave it lingering in the listeners mind, or perhaps a fade-out creates an aesthetically pleasing effect for certain tracks. 

Additionally, one could argue that simply ending on a cadence is a less creative way to end a song than a fade-out (though this depends on how effectively and creatively the fade-out has been employed, of course). After all, there is nothing creative in ending on the tonic (especially if you end on the cheesy "full-stop" ii-V-I progression). 

The vast majority of songs these days end on a simple cadence, which is no more creative than a fade-out. But, of course, ending on the tonic is THE way to properly resolve a song, so is there such a thing as a "creative" ending? There isn't a huge amount a songwriter can do to "creatively" end a song. Perhaps one could imply through a progression that a resolution is forthcoming but interrupt that resolution briefly before finally resolving. Maybe one could modulate to another key to finish off the song. Maybe one could finish off with irregular resolution (which, by the way, technically leaves a song "unfinished", like a fade-out). But are any of those things actually "creative"? These techniques have been used for hundreds of years, so it's a bit hard to call the use of them today "creative" or "original". 

I'm not implying that it is impossible to creatively end a song; there are still ways one can be creative but that depends on the song and songwriter. Creativity is subjective anyway; what you consider to be creative may not be creative to me. Thus, I argue that a fade-out can be a _creative_ way to end a song/track when it is used effectively. It's true that SOME people use fade-outs as a lazy way of ending a song, but that does not mean ALL fade-outs are lazy and uncreative.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

I like most of you use live. But my main tool of choice is software hex based trackers (renoise). Anybody into it? I'm not really on the fly creative like most perceptive types, so I start with a complete vision in my head and exact it with meticulous programming. I prefer hex as it is 16 base rather than 10 based, and much more compatible with musical notation (4/4 at its easiest). So that is where I structure my music. Besides that I like hardware synthesis (not a hardware snob, but I like working within dedicated confines. It forces me to think outside of the box).

What are your guys preference for tools (some I have read so no need for redundant feedback), and special ways that you like to work?

PS a fade out is not improper. I do electronic music that is to be mixed into another track so it is the rule. It's a matter of using lingering elements creatively and constructively so as to give whoever may be mixing your tracks something to work with themselves when they are mixing. That's just etiquette and good manners in my book. You don't want to decorate the outro too much, or there is nothing left for the mixer to do or can make the track cumbersome to mix. You also want to give it enough creativity that it can stand on its own without a mix.


----------



## Magnificent Bastard (Sep 22, 2010)

What do you guys think of this track? :


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

Just getting started producing, I've been messing around with the demo versions of FL Studio and Ableton for a while and I'll soon be getting the full version (Probably the Producer edition) of FL Studio. Mainly experimenting with dubstep at the moment but I'm looking into trying to make some drum and bass soon. roud:


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

Another little something that I'm working on. Just started it today, kind of branched off from the other one I posted yesterday. Might turn into something..

Evolution of the Droids - Work in progress by John Kirstein on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

Captain Epic said:


> Completely disagree with this. Fade-outs are not something that should _never_ or _always_ be used; they should be used only when the songwriter feels it is necessary. The style of music in question is important for deciding whether or not to include a fade-out; one would not usually use a fade-out in a typical pop or rock song, but it's not uncommon to hear fade-outs for dance/club/techno music. Pop/Rock songs tend to tell a story through the lyrics and stories tend to have a beginning, middle and end. A fade-out gives a sense on incompleteness, which isn't suited to a song trying to tell a story (unless the songwriter is deliberately trying to portray a lack of resolution in the story).
> 
> There are times when incompleteness can work, such as when one wants to leave the listener wanting more (the song doesn't resolve, but people naturally want resolution so they want to hear more), or perhaps on a studio album when a track fades into the next one and then the final song has a proper resolution, or perhaps when one simply wants to leave the ending ambiguous, or perhaps the songwriter wanted to fade out during a repetition of the hook to leave it lingering in the listeners mind, or perhaps a fade-out creates an aesthetically pleasing effect for certain tracks.
> 
> ...



Alright alright you bring up some good points. However, I am referring specifically to dance tracks and/or electronic music. There is no reason to end a lyric-less dance track on a fade unless a.) you don't know how to end it any other way which in this case you better learn or b.) you are too lazy or too set in your ways to end it any other way. I still think playing the same beat and fading it out is an incredibly lazy way to end a song, unless you said you're going for something specific like incompleteness. But since dance tracks have no lyrics or a story to tell its lazy. Its also lazy and uncreative to just stop the song, you're right thats probably even a worse idea. I guess its easier to understand what I'm getting at if you hear it. I made this song, pay attention to the end and how it ends Soul Surfer by Nathaniel Diego on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Captain Epic (Feb 24, 2012)

nreynolds1990 said:


> Alright alright you bring up some good points. However, I am referring specifically to dance tracks and/or electronic music. There is no reason to end a lyric-less dance track on a fade unless a.) you don't know how to end it any other way which in this case you better learn or b.) you are too lazy or too set in your ways to end it any other way. I still think playing the same beat and fading it out is an incredibly lazy way to end a song, unless you said you're going for something specific like incompleteness. But since dance tracks have no lyrics or a story to tell its lazy. Its also lazy and uncreative to just stop the song, you're right thats probably even a worse idea. I guess its easier to understand what I'm getting at if you hear it. I made this song, pay attention to the end and how it ends Soul Surfer by Nathaniel Diego on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


We'll have to agree to disagree then, because I believe a fade-out can sometimes be a nice way to end a song regardless of genre or whether it has lyrics or not. 

One last note though - One could argue that a lot of dance music is written to be played in clubs (or somewhere similar), so having a fade out makes it easy to transition between songs (if the track doesn't have a fade-out ending, the DJ will just have to manually fade it into the next track anyway). One could also argue that because it doesn't tell a story, it doesn't need any real closure; most dance music seems to be repetitive rhythms intended for "background" listening (I use "background" loosely, because most of the time it's played so loud you can't even hear yourself think) and not listened to intently like with, say, a symphony (I personally don't know any people who pay to go to a theatre, sit down and listen to club music for a good hour or so), so because it's not supposed to be attention-grabbing music it doesn't need to announce to its audience that it has come to an end and just flow into the next repetitive track (I've had a dance cd on in the background a few times and not notice a track ending and new one beginning, because I wasn't paying attention to it; it was just there in the background). But, anyway... You don't like fade-outs in dance tracks. I do (sometimes; it depends on the track). End of story :tongue:

Nice track, by the way.


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

Captain Epic said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree then, because I believe a fade-out can sometimes be a nice way to end a song regardless of genre or whether it has lyrics or not.
> 
> One last note though - One could argue that a lot of dance music is written to be played in clubs (or somewhere similar), so having a fade out makes it easy to transition between songs (if the track doesn't have a fade-out ending, the DJ will just have to manually fade it into the next track anyway). One could also argue that because it doesn't tell a story, it doesn't need any real closure; most dance music seems to be repetitive rhythms intended for "background" listening (I use "background" loosely, because most of the time it's played so loud you can't even hear yourself think) and not listened to intently like with, say, a symphony (I personally don't know any people who pay to go to a theatre, sit down and listen to club music for a good hour or so), so because it's not supposed to be attention-grabbing music it doesn't need to announce to its audience that it has come to an end and just flow into the next repetitive track (I've had a dance cd on in the background a few times and not notice a track ending and new one beginning, because I wasn't paying attention to it; it was just there in the background). But, anyway... You don't like fade-outs in dance tracks. I do (sometimes; it depends on the track). End of story :tongue:
> 
> Nice track, by the way.


Most DJs manually fade anyway so that argument in favor of the fade out really doesn't work. And the reason you can have a dance CD and not tell when its ending is because they don't fade out to begin with, the beginning of the next song is the end of the previous song. Its a seamless transition which you can't achieve with a fade. I just think fading out the whole track is an uncreative, unartistic method to developing tracks. If you are fading out specific things thats a different story but anyone can draw a fade on the master fader. You could not even know how to use the program and draw a fade on the master fader. Its literally the easiest thing to do in music production, draw fades. I'm not saying there are no good songs that fade out but to me this is really what you are saying when you just fade out the whole song, "Well I don't know how to end this song and I'm not going to spend time figuring out how so I'm just going to fade out the hook." Its lazy. You're just copying and pasting the hook that you created earlier and faded it out and thats the end you're not generating something new and interesting to end you song with and its a lazy way to end a song. Generating a hook is an easy thing to do fading them out is even easier. Thats my position and I don't think its an opinion, its fact. Its easy to fade out a track its harder to generate a unique ending. 

Like I said I'm not against the fade. You'll notice I used a fade in the beginning, if you want to incorporate fades into your endings thats cool, and you can do it aesthetically and artistically. For example, fading out the drums specifically while you transition into your end can sound much better than if you just make it stop. It gives the listener the sense that they are transitioning from on part of the song to another. What I am against though is lazily copying and pasting a hook that you came up with at the end of the song and fading it out. You put so much effort into making the rest of the song, put some effort into making the end of the song too don't just take something you worked so hard on to make a good song and then do that. If the song was worth putting effort into in the beginning you should maintain that effort through the entire song and end it in a creative and artistic way that is different from every other producer out there that does just fade their songs out.

And glad you enjoyed the song


----------



## Captain Epic (Feb 24, 2012)

nreynolds1990 said:


> And the reason you can have a dance CD and not tell when its ending is because they don't fade out to begin with, the beginning of the next song is the end of the previous song.


The CD I was referring to does have fade outs though. I just wasn't paying the music much attention and didn't realise it had faded out into the next track. 



nreynolds1990 said:


> You're just copying and pasting the hook that you created earlier and faded it out and thats the end you're not generating something new and interesting to end you song with and its a lazy way to end a song.


As I said before, fading out on the hook might be what the songwriter is going for (leaving the hook lingering in the listener's mind), rather than laziness. I personally like tracks fading out on the hook (doesn't always work, but I find it has a nice effect most times).



nreynolds1990 said:


> Its easy to fade out a track its harder to generate a unique ending.


Well, yeah, of course (I think that goes without saying :tongue

I understand your viewpoint and agree that fade-outs are not a particularly creative way to end a track, but I disagree with your opinion that fading out = laziness (I don't think it's fair to call fading out a track lazy, but maybe that's just me).


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

I updated the song I posted yesterday. I'm curious what you guys think of it so far. 

Evolution of the Droids - Updated by John Kirstein on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

My ISTP brother produces using FL Studio (shameless plug). I personally go for the easier option: mixing. Heh.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Is 22 too old to learn how to do this? I've always wanted to try this.


----------



## Captain Epic (Feb 24, 2012)

dagnytaggart said:


> Is 22 too old to learn how to do this? I've always wanted to try this.


You can never be too old to try something new! Download a trial of a DAW (Digital Audio Workstation), like Reaper or FL Studio and give it a try :happy: (I'd post links to them, but I'm not allowed to until I have 15 posts. Easy to find using google though)


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

dagnytaggart said:


> Is 22 too old to learn how to do this? I've always wanted to try this.


I started three months ago and just turned 23.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I do very minimalistic electronic music, but I'm currently working on a death/thrash/doom metal album.

Here you go if you want to listen.

Brooklyn Tea


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 21, 2011)

New track, not sure if it's trance or progressive house, but I like it. 140 BPM = pump up tune.

Urbania - high quality version by John Kirstein on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Pelao (Apr 24, 2011)

I use Ableton and Komplete. Lots of FM8 and Massive. Electro House, Hip Hop, DnB, and Dubstep. I'd post my latest stuff but it's an EP in progress so I gotta keep it on the hush hush 

What's helped a TON is learning the theory (typical INTP) of sound design, as well as production. 

As far as the tunes, I only listened to the first one you posted (TL;DR) but I can suggest you try out some sidechaining. It will give the track that pumping breathing feeling, AND will let you start pushing different layers in front of other ones without losing definition. Try it out!

EDIT: Here's a link to my disposable soundcloud. I delete old ones as I add new ones, so you can't really chart the progress.
Guilty sPARK's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------

